# "mukainen"-sanan ylikäyttö?



## Gavril

Sana/pääte "mukainen" näyttää olevan jokseenkin suosittu suomenkielisissä teksteissä -- erikoisesti niissä, jotka käsittelevät (tavalla tai toisella) lakia/sääntöjä/tms. Esim.:

_Edellä mainitun lain § 6:n momentin mukaisen jalankulkijan kohdalla on sovellettava lain § 18:n mukaista sakkoa ..._

Ajan kuluessa olen tottunut "mukainen"-sanan käyttöön, mutta en sanoisi olevani aina täysin perillä sen merkityksestä.

Silloin tällöin törmään tapauksiin, joissa "mukainen" tuntuu tarpeettomalta tai jopa virheelliselta. Tässä esimerkki (aiheena on sairaaloiden potilastietojärjestelmän käyttöönotto):

_Tietojen konversiossa potilastietojärjestelmistä siirretään potilaan suostumusasiakirjan mukainen tietosisältö edellä mainitussa muodossa._

Miksi arvelette, että on sanottu "asiakirjan mukainen tietosisältö" eikä vain "asiakirjan tietosisältö"?

Annan mielelläni enemmän taustaa jos sitä tarvitaan.

Kiitos


----------



## Armas

Nähdäkseni siinä sanotaan, että asiakirja ei sisällä potilastietoja, vaan listan siitä, mitkä tiedot siirretään.


----------



## Ansku89

Armas said:


> Nähdäkseni siinä sanotaan, että asiakirja ei sisällä potilastietoja, vaan listan siitä, mitkä tiedot siirretään.


Olen samaa mieltä, mutta ilmaisu "suostumusasiakirjan mukainen tietosisältö" on silti aika kömpelö ja erikoinen. Sen ymmärtää, mutta koko virkkeen olisi voinut kirjoittaa selkeämminkin. Virallisten dokumenttien kieli on usein tarpeettoman mutkikasta.

Joka tapauksessa kysymys on siitä, että suostumusasiakirjassa kerrotaan, mitä tietoja saa siirtää. _Tietojen konversiossa potilastietojärjestelmistä siirretään edellä mainitussa muodossa ne tiedot, joiden siirtämiseen potilas on antanut suostumuksensa _- olisiko selkeämpi näin?


----------



## Spongiformi

_siirretään potilaan suostumusasiakirjassa määritelty tietosisältö _ <- sama asia, mutta ei välttämättä paljon selvempi.

Olen samaa mieltä siitä, että "mukainen" sana ei ainakaan selvennä asiaa alkuperäisessä esimerkissä. Toisaalta mielestäni "suostumusasiakirjaa" ei voi tiputtaa pois lauseesta, kuten Ansku89 ehdotti, koska kyseessä on todennäköisesti virallisen dokumentin nimi.


----------

